# motor homer loses cool with Brownhills.



## Neckender (Aug 27, 2014)

motor homer loses cool with Brownhills.

John.


Caravans sprayed with graffiti and beds painted black in 'revenge' attack on Newark dealership | Nottingham Post


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 27, 2014)

Someone with a grudge against brownhills?
Can't imagine why...


----------



## n brown (Aug 27, 2014)

why does this awful act of vandalism make me smile ?


----------



## snowbirds (Aug 27, 2014)

A few cheap vans maybe.


----------



## izwozral (Aug 27, 2014)

I can empathise with the fella, there are times when the law isn't on your side & taking civil action isn't really an option. 

I had a fella refuse to pay for a mortice lock I fitted to his front door, he agreed the price @ £30 supply & fit, I did a good job which he thanked me for & said the cheque would be in the post. After 5 gentle reminders the cheque never did appear. Four months later I filled the lock with silicone via the key hole rendering it useless.
Still didn't get me the money but it sure gave me a perverse satisfaction.

Anybody else get 'revenge' when they felt as if they were having the p**s taken out of them? Or are you more grown up than me?


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 27, 2014)

izwozral said:


> I can empathise with the fella, there are times when the law isn't on your side & taking civil action isn't really an option.
> 
> I had a fella refuse to pay for a mortice lock I fitted to his front door, he agreed the price @ £30 supply & fit, I did a good job which he thanked me for & said the cheque would be in the post. After 5 gentle reminders the cheque never did appear. Four months later I filled the lock with silicone via the key hole rendering it useless.
> Still didn't get me the money but it sure gave me a perverse satisfaction.
> ...



Agreed. I don't get cross: I get even! I also fight fire with fire......
John


----------



## Neckender (Aug 27, 2014)

About 16 years ago, I installed a new boiler and extra radiators plus ensuite bathroom for a builder, anyway a few weeks went by and no payment came, so I contacted builder and he said the house owner had not paid him.  I contacted the house owner who said he had paid the builder on completion, anyway this went on for months lies after lies and couldn't get my money. In desperation I called at the builders country house after dark one night wearing all my leathers and riding my Harley Davidson Road King Classic, it put the fear of god in him and he paid up straight away. He must have thought I was a Hells Angel.  :bow::angel:

John.


----------



## runnach (Aug 27, 2014)

Whether increased insurance premium, Brownhills apportioning the costs to sales going forwards. The customer will lose out.

Channa


----------



## fairytooth (Aug 27, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Agreed. I don't get cross: I get even! I also fight fire with fire......
> John



That's what my Dad always said that .... probably why he didn't last long in the fire brigade


----------



## runnach (Aug 27, 2014)

artheytrate said:


> About 16 years ago, I installed a new boiler and extra radiators plus ensuite bathroom for a builder, anyway a few weeks went by and no payment came, so I contacted builder and he said the house owner had not paid him.  I contacted the house owner who said he had paid the builder on completion, anyway this went on for months lies after lies and couldn't get my money. In desperation I called at the builders country house after dark one night wearing all my leathers and riding my Harley Davidson Road King Classic, it put the fear of god in him and he paid up straight away. He must have thought I was a Hells Angel.  :bow::angel:
> 
> John.



We retrofit double glazing to static caravans as part of our business. We have been known to start taking them out again when people dont want to pay....suffice to say it has the desired effect.

Channa


----------



## n brown (Aug 27, 2014)

my own tales of revenge are a bit long winded, but a mate of mine won my admiration by writing,in weedkiller,the word C--T in 4 foot high letters on a guy's pristine front lawn


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 27, 2014)

channa said:


> We retrofit double glazing to static caravans as part of our business. We have been known to start taking them out again when people dont want to pay....suffice to say it has the desired effect.
> 
> Channa



problem is if you enter someones property to regain goods not paid for it may end up you in court for criminal damages or theft ,by law you must go through the courts ,though a find a good kick in the spooleys gets a faster result.


----------



## Touringtheworld (Aug 27, 2014)

n brown said:


> my own tales of revenge are a bit long winded, but a mate of mine won my admiration by writing,in weedkiller,the word C--T in 4 foot high letters on a guy's pristine front lawn




My friend Hedley did the opposite, got hold of some industrial grass feed and chucked a handful on his neighbours prize winning lawn every morning at 4am when he left for work because the neighbour thought it was amusing playing his trumpet at 11pm at night.
The neighbour was unaware for years right until Hedley moved houses, Hedley was crying with laughter, because his neighbour was cutting his twice a day and then it died because it had got hooked on the grass feed.

Bright lad, my mate Hedley


----------



## Penny13 (Aug 27, 2014)

Puts my protest of gate blocking at Lee Turners at Bridgend into the shade lol


----------



## wineciccio (Aug 27, 2014)

Revenge is sweet, I had a close shave with a dealer in Bagshot years ago and after a few tries I couldn't get satisfaction, one afternoon i walked in there with my three boys and base ball bats in their hands ready to cause some damage,  surprise surprise when the salesman they called sharky, soon realised he was not dealing with just  a customer, but  a very pissed off  customer, I told him to call the cops if he wished but he declined and very soon I had my problem resolved, now that's the Italian way of dealing with people that cannot see the reasoning, BOY DID I FEEL GOOD that afternoon


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 27, 2014)

wineciccio said:


> Revenge is sweet, I had a close shave with a dealer in Bagshot years ago and after a few tries I couldn't get satisfaction, one afternoon i walked in there with my three boys and base ball bats in their hands ready to cause some damage,  surprise surprise when the salesman they called sharky, soon realised he was not dealing with just  a customer, but  a very pissed off  customer, I told him to call the cops if he wished but he declined and very soon I had my problem resolved, now that's the Italian way of dealing with people that cannot see the reasoning, BOY DID I FEEL GOOD that afternoon



Did you all speak in a high pitched 'Soprano' voice?


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 27, 2014)

i still prefer the handfull of crickets approach .excellent if you have trouble with brown hills ,a well placed handful of crickets in a few brand new vans ,they have a field day in all the nooks and crannies of brand new 60k motor homes  . used it once on an ex boss of mines brand new house ,them little buggers found  there way into about every cavity wall and under flooring they could find so i heard and by the way so did he   .they breed rather quickly too, and there such chirpy little souls  aswell  and not expensive .off course a pint of best maggots works quite well too through the letterbox they creep off somewhare nice and warm   , a few days later and weeee loads o flies nice big blue bottles .


----------



## wineciccio (Aug 27, 2014)

no my dear we did not, my English was good enough for sharky to understand that we meant business.:cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1:


----------



## n brown (Aug 27, 2014)

i've mentioned this before, but if you unscrew a dry powder extinguisher,tip out the powder,and top up with the contents of your cassette toilet ,upon activation ,there's enough pressure to spray **** through a letterbox or any other aperture. or so i've heard !


----------



## groyne (Aug 27, 2014)

> .of course a pint of best maggots works quite well too through the letterbox they creep off somewhere nice and warm , a few days later and weeee loads o flies nice big blue bottles .



I was going to suggest maggots, they crawled under the wall paper round my mates house when he lost half a pint in his bedroom, his dad was not amused.

I had a to do with a well known electrical retailer, after several visits and nothing sorted, I told the salesman I was going to stand outside the shop and tell everyone who entered how badly they treated customers.  Five minutes of that and the manager was out, five minutes later everything was settled to my satisfaction. 
That was over 20 years ago, never been back.:raofl:


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 27, 2014)

When we had problems with a brand new van we bought from Brownhills in 2001 we were lucky, my Sister in Laws best friend was a researcher for Watchdog, one phone call later we were offered a full refund and a discount from our next purchase if we did not let Watchdog do a 'piece' on it, it was never our intention to let Watchdog see it but we were not going to disclose that


----------



## Tow Itch (Aug 27, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> problem is if you enter someones property to regain goods not paid for it may end up you in court for criminal damages or theft ,by law you must go through the courts ,though a find a good kick in the spooleys gets a faster result.



Anyone with knowledge of whether Romalpa clauses could or could not be applied to identifiable fitments i.e. windows and radiators sold? Title retention clause - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Captain Biggles (Aug 28, 2014)

*Ah, the rights of the 'Unpaid Seller'....*



channa said:


> We retrofit double glazing to static caravans as part of our business. We have been known to start taking them out again when people dont want to pay....suffice to say it has the desired effect.
> 
> Channa



It's good to see somebody using their legal powers in such a situation, rather more intelligent than the vandalistic approach perhaps, and you can't get locked up for it, well done!

     Captain bIggles     lane:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 28, 2014)

n brown said:


> my own tales of revenge are a bit long winded, but a mate of mine won my admiration by writing,in weedkiller,the word C--T in 4 foot high letters on a guy's pristine front lawn




Was he one of the blokes that did the signing on the Bus Stop that`s been in the news recently ?

I ask because he`s put -- instead of letters ...................................... :lol-053:


----------



## TWS (Aug 28, 2014)

Bought my first motorhome from Brownhills ' big mistake ! They reap what they sow


----------



## Penny13 (Aug 28, 2014)

Penny13 said:


> Puts my protest of gate blocking at Lee Turners at Bridgend into the shade lol



It worked for you but my gate blocking did not work for me  I have now changed dealer with Chausoons oK


----------



## Penny13 (Aug 28, 2014)

I am not sure if I ever put the outcome of blocking Lee Turners gates earlier this year ! They did call the police my van has a log number not me ! They then would only deal with me by phone or email and evaded me trying to do that  so I have change dealers with Chausoons approval  I decided it was all to stressful and the advice of a member here was to move on  good advice for me ...


----------



## martyndh (Aug 28, 2014)

Several years ago I had a problem with my motorhome and it went to the dealers for a warranty repair.  On return I found a large dent in the rear of the roof
obviously caused by someone reversing it into the repair bay.  Unfortunately I did not notice it until I got home and they had handed my a piece
of paper which I thought was the repair invoice but on closer examination it was a "pre inspection report" pointing out a "large dent in the roof"!  
When I phoned them up to complain they told me it must have been done prior to me delivering it and denied any responsibility.  I replied -if they hadn'd done it
amd I certainly hadn't, then it must be a malicious act and I would report it to the Police as Criminal Damage and they would want to take posession of any CCTV Evidence!
Guess what??  Ten minutes late I received a phone call from the company saying that  as an "act of goodwill" they would repair the damage!


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 28, 2014)

Imagine how p==d off you would have been if you had paid £60k for a new motorhome & someone else vandalised it on the dealer's premises the day before you were due to take possession.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 28, 2014)

groyne said:


> I was going to suggest maggots, they crawled under the wall paper round my mates house when he lost half a pint in his bedroom, his dad was not amused.
> 
> I had a to do with a well known electrical retailer, after several visits and nothing sorted, I told the salesman I was going to stand outside the shop and tell everyone who entered how badly they treated customers.  Five minutes of that and the manager was out, five minutes later everything was settled to my satisfaction.
> That was over 20 years ago, never been back.:raofl:



yes the maggot one is good .i being a fisherman once spilled a container of maggots in the boot of my car .not realy thinking i collected what i could but a few days later the car wa inundated with flies ,they were emerging from under the seats behind the doors and even through the ventilation vents ,my wife banned me from carrying maggots in an unsealed container eversince .she was as queen victoria said ,we are not amused .


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 28, 2014)

mandrake said:


> yes the maggot one is good .i being a fisherman once spilled a container of maggots in the boot of my car .not realy thinking i collected what i could but a few days later the car wa inundated with flies ,they were emerging from under the seats behind the doors and even through the ventilation vents ,my wife banned me from carrying maggots in an unsealed container eversince .she was as queen victoria said ,we are not amused .



I hear that prawns fit into curtain rails quite well! Especially if you're getting divorced.....
John


----------



## Deleted member 32902 (Aug 28, 2014)

Jaysas, this thread rawks, respect to the posters who took the law into their own hands and went tonto with the dealers! I didn't think you had the RS McCalls.

Here's my contribution, make what you will of it.
A few years ago I bought a brand new Compass Drifter from Marquis, when we got it home we discovered serious damp, caused by a badly fitted window. After a lot of palaver Compass collected the van to sort the problem. On returning the van they pranged it on the A66, phoned me and informed me that they would repair it and return it to me good as new.
I drove down to Durham to see the van after it had been 'repaired'. New drivers door, new wing, the repair was bad, very bad, the door and wing were not aligned properly,paint overspray etc, so I refused to accept it, at one point I threatened to jump into the van and bury it in new caravans that were parked up nearby.
Compass insisted the van was as new and would not move. The Earls Court show was on shortly after so I went down, with photo's of the damp marks, the bad repair etc.
I sat in the lounge of a brand new compass drifter and told everyone who came in to the van about the problems I'd had, showed them the photo's, I have to say that almost everyone about turned and moved on to view other vans.
It was not long before the sales people came and asked me to move, I refused, they threatened to get the security, shortly after two security men turned up, I said to the Compass people if you want me out of this van you will have to do better than these two galoots, you're gonna need the real cops, not kid on ones.
There was a crown beginning to gather and a man from Compass turned up, Eric lamb, a very nice man,listened to what I had to say and was genuinely shocked.
I had looked at a new Arapaho at the Brownhills arena. Eric said come with me to Brownhills place, we sat down with a saleman, and sorted out a deal, Eric sent Brownhills a check for what I had paid for the Drifter and gave me a check for £1000.
seamus.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 28, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> I hear that prawns fit into curtain rails quite well! Especially if you're getting divorced.....
> John



Eughhhh..........

I used to go to the IOM TT every year. One year a woman in the office was away on honeymoon for 3 weeks and the guys wanted me to post her some kippers as soon as I arrived, but only if the vacuum pack was punctured first.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 28, 2014)

seamus said:


> Jaysas, this thread rawks, respect to the posters who took the law into their own hands and went tonto with the dealers! I didn't think you had the RS McCalls.
> 
> Here's my contribution, make what you will of it.
> A few years ago I bought a brand new Compass Drifter from Marquis, when we got it home we discovered serious damp, caused by a badly fitted window. After a lot of palaver Compass collected the van to sort the problem. On returning the van they pranged it on the A66, phoned me and informed me that they would repair it and return it to me good as new.
> ...



Nice one 10/10


----------



## chromedog (Aug 28, 2014)

Now Brownhills will know how much we lose when our vans are of road and in there repair work shops for so long....


----------



## runnach (Aug 28, 2014)

chromedog said:


> Now Brownhills will know how much we lose when our vans are of road and in there repair work shops for so long....



steady !!! ....not sure I share your optimism :ditto:

Channa


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 28, 2014)

*In Defence of Brownhills*

In 15 years of motorhoming, I have only had contact with Brownhills on 2 occasions .

    Their honesty, willingness to please and general attitude was so impressive...... That I would rather stick blunt forks into my eyes , than deal with them again.

 A silly mistake when they asked for my credit card details and a £2500 returnable bond to bring a " new" van over from Newark to Preston for us to view. I'm fairly sure they said it was to ensure that we turned up and that if we didn't want the van, the bond would be returned, hassle free.


    Imagine our surprise when the "new" van turned out to be the year-old demonstrator we'd seen 4 months ago. We were not impressed by the filthy, tatty state and the black footprints in the shower.... Or the missing cupboard and door knobs!!!.  

 When the young salesman drove us off to their off-road  testing site, to get my wife used to the auto gearbox, We found it sluggish and noisy... After a mile I checked and found he'd left the handbrake on !

We were even more surprised when they refused to return our bond , saying, "It was a deposit and we'd already agreed to buy the van "   

    Thank God, The Preston Trading Standards helped us to put this silly mistake right.


----------



## runnach (Aug 28, 2014)

Pauljenny said:


> In 15 years of motorhoming, I have only had contact with Brownhills on 2 occasions .
> 
> Their honesty, willingness to please and general attitude was so impressive...... That I would rather stick blunt forks into my eyes , than deal with them again.
> 
> ...


 I have worked for groups that adopted a similar tact in selling cars normally high end Aston Martins Porsche Ferrari etc ....If a customer pays the "bond" they are serious buyers if the car /motorhome is right.

It seems Brownhills offered a sloppy presentation and understandably turned you off owning the motorhome. Thats an internal issue for them to deal with ( I'd personally shoot the sales manager...its his job to present exceeding customers expectations)

On the rare occasion the car wasn't right we would refund no problem. Contrary to popular opinion there is no benefit at all selling something that the customer isn't going to be happy with. Happy customers are the best salesman ever referring others simples really 

Channa


----------



## iveco4x4 (Aug 29, 2014)

I had someone who didn't pay me for a server and IT work once

So initially I locked him out of the server, he sent me cheques which bounced

So in the end I went round to his factory and he let me in so no barging through the door, I then told him I was here to collect 'my' server. He whinged about how he was going to pay his staff as the payroll system was on it, I told him that he'd better learn the manual way of doing it pretty quick then and left with server and sundry other bits of IT equipment.

A very satisfying day , rented out the server to a small startup who couldn't afford the capital costs and made more out of it then I would have selling it to someone - result !

Rich


----------



## QFour (Aug 29, 2014)

I got £2000 out of our dealer. Took them to court as they were unable to repair the faults. I did the work myself and billed them for my time and parts. They refused to pay to start with until they received the small claims court papers. Seemed to make them sit up and take notice.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 30, 2014)

wineciccio said:


> Revenge is sweet, I had a close shave with a dealer in Bagshot years ago and after a few tries I couldn't get satisfaction, one afternoon i walked in there with my three boys and base ball bats in their hands ready to cause some damage,  surprise surprise when the salesman they called sharky, soon realised he was not dealing with just  a customer, but  a very pissed off  customer, I told him to call the cops if he wished but he declined and very soon I had my problem resolved, now that's the Italian way of dealing with people that cannot see the reasoning, BOY DID I FEEL GOOD that afternoon



thats the way its done in ireland.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 30, 2014)

Tow Itch said:


> Anyone with knowledge of whether Romalpa clauses could or could not be applied to identifiable fitments i.e. windows and radiators sold? Title retention clause - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



yes know about that but dont work on private jobs as there may be a mob waiting when you try to collect dosh here.


----------



## Rodeo (Aug 30, 2014)

About 30 yrs ago, I designed and fitted soft furnishings in a small pub.The owner was sluggishto pay the bill, lots of promises , dodging my calls etc.One day I phoned the pub,he was there, and I said I was coming to collect the payment in cash.Went there accompanied by a neighbour, who was a body builder, a big bloke.Plan was , that if the bar owner started waffling about the payment, a nod from me would set the big guy in motion, turning the tables over and generally causing havoc.walked in with my 'minder' in tow, said to him, rather loudly,"wait there , I'll let you know when" .Bar owner took one look, went behind the counter and counted out the cash!


----------



## howsono (Aug 31, 2014)

We had issues in the lakes with a (large) Chinese order taking a lot longer than expected. Stood in there (it was a restaurant as well) and spoke to a couple of other blokes were having issues. It got longer, I got louder, as well as arguing for a discount. Eventually I started touring the tables asking the sitting customers how their food was, how long it had taken mentioning the times to everyone that walked in. Eventually - after making a fuss of checking everything - he handed us our bags. I said "can we go now?" "Yes get out of my restaurant."

So we walked out, realised we hadn't paid (about £87) and legged it to the car!


----------



## Sky (Sep 11, 2014)

Pouring milk into air intakes and vents makes a car smell really bad after a few days. 

An ex-neighbour of mine found this out after his selfish parking had p***ed off every one in the street for many months. 

We never did find the culprit, but the neighbour had to scrap the car.


----------



## Firefox (Sep 11, 2014)

Sentence seems very harsh. First offence, would have given him six months suspended.


----------



## n brown (Sep 11, 2014)

when my son was 16 he had a job in a garage,but the boss was a twat so he gave notice. this guy gave him his wages but reckoned he didn't have to give him his week in hand,as he'd jacked it in.
i went down,barged through the till area,and into his office,took the phone off him and hung it up and asked him where my boy's money was. he said it was locked in the safe. fed up with his messing about,i then shouted ''get the effing safe open and give me the effing money ! now !''  he jumped up,opened the safe and handed me an envelope with my lad's name on it. i snatched it from him without a word,and stormed out,into a crowded shop full of customers and staff,all looking horrified and backing off !
o how me and my son larfed !


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 11, 2014)

Sky said:


> Pouring milk into air intakes and vents makes a car smell really bad after a few days.
> 
> An ex-neighbour of mine found this out after his selfish parking had p***ed off every one in the street for many months.
> 
> We never did find the culprit, but the neighbour had to scrap the car.



did that once with a old fish.


----------

